# moving



## waldock (Oct 17, 2009)

hi my parents are looking to locate there mobile home to the murcia or alicate region. does anyone recommend a good site or have info on the best way to find parks? thanks michelle ps the mobile is currently on private land in murcia.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

waldock said:


> hi my parents are looking to locate there mobile home to the murcia or alicate region. does anyone recommend a good site or have info on the best way to find parks? thanks michelle ps the mobile is currently on private land in murcia.



I can only think of googling your requierements and then maybe asking on here about any specific places?? I know of a caravan park near me, but I'm way out of area!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

waldock said:


> hi my parents are looking to locate there mobile home to the murcia or alicate region. does anyone recommend a good site or have info on the best way to find parks? thanks michelle ps the mobile is currently on private land in murcia.


I know some people who live in their mobile home here



they love it & would never want to live anywhere else



Javea is about half way between Alicante & Valencia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here is a link to the threads on this forum that talk about mobile homes. I'm sure there's smth useful here.
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here is a link to the threads on this forum that talk about mobile homes. I'm sure there's smth useful here.
> Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results


that doesn't work PW

you have to show them individually!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that doesn't work PW
> 
> you have to show them individually!


Jo, can't do anything right today!

Hope this comes out alright

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...8-does-anyone-here-live-mobile-home-park.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/12310-mobile-home-rip-off.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...0337-residential-mobile-home-parks-spain.html


----------



## waldock (Oct 17, 2009)

wow thanks for the advise and links i'll keep looking and hopefully we'll find the perfect place, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

waldock said:


> wow thanks for the advise and links i'll keep looking and hopefully we'll find the perfect place, fingers crossed!!!


 
Have fun deciding!


----------

